# A youtube video I made: What Men look for in women?



## NYCityStreetView (Dec 29, 2011)

Hello,

I made a new youtube video asking New yorkers on the street what man look for in women? 

What do you think man look for?

NYC On What Men look for in Women? - YouTube


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Whoever clicks on that link with a poster who has only 1 post.

Let me know if your computer suddenly turns into a mini transformer and does things by itself. You know, like send your personal info to someone else and such.


----------



## NYCityStreetView (Dec 29, 2011)

cheatinghubby said:


> Whoever clicks on that link with a poster who has only 1 post.
> 
> Let me know if your computer suddenly turns into a mini transformer and does things by itself. You know, like send your personal info to someone else and such.


What I didn't understand what you meant?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

cheatinghubby said:


> Whoever clicks on that link with a poster who has only 1 post.
> 
> Let me know if your computer suddenly turns into a mini transformer and does things by itself.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NYCityStreetView (Dec 29, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:


so what do you think they look for?:scratchhead:


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

We get a lot of spammers and trolls here at TAM


----------



## NYCityStreetView (Dec 29, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> We get a lot of spammers and trolls here at TAM


it's not a spam... what spam? I can't share my video?


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

Sure you can share your video.

But you've never posted here before.

Nobody knows who you are or what you're about.

It looks like you're talking about dating advice on a marriage forum.

Which frankly makes it sound like spam, trolling or a good way to get hacked or pick up a virus.

What exactly did you expect from a random post on a board you've never been to before?


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby (Nov 7, 2011)

You need to ask more men. Some of us women have no idea.lol


Serious men look for respect, honesty, good humor, good looks, a woman raise their children well, ect...

Sex is VERY important, but some women don't truly understand it. Just like affection and conversation is important to a woman.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

cheatinghubby said:


> Whoever clicks on that link with a poster who has only 1 post.
> 
> Let me know if your computer suddenly turns into a mini transformer and does things by itself. You know, like send your personal info to someone else and such.


I clicked on it--nothing out of the ordinary happened. It's just a video asking the same question.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

NYCityStreetView said:


> What I didn't understand what you meant?


So what's the motive for posting the link to your video? You aren't a regular poster on this forum. Therefore, why suddenly come here to ask your question with a link to a video?


----------



## COGypsy (Aug 12, 2010)

At least it's a nice change from the ever-popular "should I wear this too sexy babydoll" links! :lol:


----------



## sigma1299 (May 26, 2011)

Hey 827 - why is that second post of yours in Chinese or something?? Is everything ok with your computer??:scratchhead:


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

i thought it was a pretty good video.
what i look for is personality first and for most.
that is the most important to me.
as far as looks, dont like me a tooth pick girl.
i like a little meat on dem bones.
blonde, blue eyes.
very little make up, just sexy all on her own.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

sigma1299 said:


> Hey 827 - why is that second post of yours in Chinese or something?? Is everything ok with your computer??:scratchhead:


Everything is great with my computer! Since switching to a MAC two years ago, I haven't had strange computer viruses or crashes. I'll test the waters anytime.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

827Aug said:


> Everything is great with my computer! Since switching to a MAC two years ago, I haven't had strange computer viruses or crashes. I'll test the waters anytime.


You should try a Linux OS. You could have a Trojan horse, oodles of viruses, your files wiped clean and an actual worm crawling through your PC and it would still boot up and run. But I agree, anything non-Microsoft is better.


----------



## NYCityStreetView (Dec 29, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> i thought it was a pretty good video.
> what i look for is personality first and for most.
> that is the most important to me.
> as far as looks, dont like me a tooth pick girl.
> ...


Thank You man, I appreciate the support


----------

